# Gen 1 - hard shifting only the first time it hit second and third shift



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2018)

my 2016 Gen 1 LT Cruze - has a hard shift (almost like a slip) every time it hits second and third for the first time. 
I have let the car warmup too - this is during the summer too.
I have tried different driving styles too - if I am smooth and gental it still does it. If I hammer it and go fast it also still does it. 

I leave my house, first time I speed up around 30 km/h it has a really hard shift. If I hit a red light, my next acceleration is doesn't shift hard. Weird that is only does it during the first time it hits that gear??


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Auto or manual? 

How many miles?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2018)

Auto with 70,000 KMs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2018)

any ideas?


----------



## jrappley1 (7 mo ago)

lol, that person just wanted your personal car info, allegedly.


----------

